# Climber Needed in Atlanta ASAP



## chriskline (Oct 14, 2005)

Need freelance climber in Atlanta ASAP. Also need groundmen.

Please respond to [email protected]


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Oct 15, 2005)

You're looking for a sub-contract climber. 
How much per hour are you paying?


----------

